
Ask HN: How do you run 'npm install' for your projects, globally or locally? - chirau
I always end up with some sort of issue. Either things like Babel in a project require a global installation or some other dependencies are just better off installed at the project local level.<p>Is npm just badly designed?
======
mattkrea
Babel doesn't require a global installation--it can very easily be called via
./node_modules/.bin/babel.

I avoid global package installation where possible and I think the only global
package I have right now is 'n'.

